# 0900-Abzocker locken mal wieder mit Geld- und Sachpreisen



## sascha (30 Juni 2007)

*0900-Abzocker locken mal wieder mit Geld- und Sachpreisen*

Mit falschen Gewinnversprechen versuchen unbekannte Täter derzeit wieder einmal, Verbrauchern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Um die angeblichen Geld- oder Sachpreise zu bekommen, sollen die Opfer wie üblich eine teure 0900-Nummer anrufen. Die Abzocker verstecken sich diesmal hinter einer Adresse in Spanien. Ob sie mit ihrer Masche Erfolg haben, hängt nun von der Bundesnetzagentur ab – und den Betroffenen selbst.

Der Trick ist wahrlich nicht neu, selbst der verwendete Text entspricht dem, der seit Jahren eingesetzt wird. Seit gut drei Wochen klingeln der oder die Abzocker computergesteuert Telefonnummern durch und spielen den Betroffenen eine Bandansage vor. „Guten Tag und herzlichen Glückwunsch“, heißt es darin. „Ihre Telefonnummer wurde in unserer Datenbank aus 1000 Personen vorausgewählt.“ Als Teilnehmer habe man „garantiert einen Geldpreis von bis zu 3000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis von bis zu 1500 Euro gewonnen“. Um diesen zu erhalten, müsse man „lediglich“ eine bestimmte 0900-Nummern anrufen.

Wer dem Versprechen glaubt und die 0900-Nummer anruft, ist - wie üblich - der Dumme. Mit Versprechen, Musik, und dümmlichen Abfragen wird der „glückliche Gewinner“ nur dazu gebracht, schier endlos die teure Verbindung zu halten. Resultat: Von einem Gewinn ist letztlich wenig zu sehen, die Täter allerdings kassieren bei einem Verbindungspreis von 1,99 Euro pro Minute einen satten zweistelligen Betrag von den Anrufern.

Bei der aktuellen Welle von Lockanrufen wurden laut Meldung von Betroffenen bisher folgende 0900-Nummern missbraucht:

09003101533

09003101534

09003101535

09003101536

09003101537

09003101538

09003101540

09003101553

Zugeteilt sind diese Nummern laut Bundesnetzagentur einer Firma namens „Costa Blanca de Informatica y Telekommunicaciones SL“ mit Sitz im spanischen Altea. Berücksichtigt man die Erfahrungen der vergangenen Jahre, dürfte hinter dieser Adresse möglicherweise nur eine Briefkastenfirma stecken. Dafür spricht auch, dass Betroffene während der Lockanrufe die deutsche Nummer 0221-29875010 (004922129875012) in ihrem Telefondisplay sahen. Die Täter scheinen freilich Großes vor zu haben: Unter dem Namen dieser Firma sind derzeit weit über 40 0900-Nummern registriert – und könnten damit theoretisch in den kommenden Wochen für ähnliche Betrügereien eingesetzt werden. Fatal dabei: Der Bundesnetzagentur liegen nach Informationen von Dialerschutz.de spätestens seit 6. Juni diverse Verbraucherbeschwerden über das spanische Unternehmen vor. Dennoch teilte die Behörde der Costa Blanca de Informatica y Telekommunicaciones SL noch am 11. Juni weitere 0900-Nummern zu. Die Gründe dafür sind unklar, die Bundesnetzagentur war am Freitagabend nicht zu erreichen.

Opfer sollten sich sofort beschweren

Betroffene, die den Abzockern einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen (und gleichzeitig das Geld für den 0900-Anruf sparen) wollen, sollten sich unbedingt mit der Bundesnetzagentur in Verbindung setzen. Die Behörde kann die missbrauchten Nummern sperren und – auch rückwirkend – ein Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot verhängen. Damit darf dann kein Geld für die teuren 0900-Verbindungen verlangt werden. Die Täter gehen also leer aus. Gleichzeitig kann die Agentur Bußgelder verhängen und den Fall der Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeben.

Hinweise nimmt die Bundesnetzagentur per Mail unter [email protected] entgegen. Wichtig: Teilen Sie der Behörde den Zeitpunkt des Lockanrufs, die missbrauchte 0900-Nummern sowie Ihren Namen und Ihre Kontaktdaten mit.

Weitere Hinweise zum Thema Lockanrufe mit 0900- und 0137-Nummern gibt es bei Dialerschutz.de in einem gesonderten Kapitel. Was man zu hören bekommt, wenn man nach einem Gewinnversprechen die beworbene, teure 0900-Nummer anruft, ist hier protokolliert. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=428

*Meldungen weiterer 0900-Lockanrufe bitte unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43763*


----------

